# 3 pack of rage hypodermics 125 grain



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

3 pack of rage hypodermic 125 grain broadheads. I bought these from Cabelas but failed to realize my arrows needed to have the deep six inserts to accommodate them. Never fired any of these heads. Will sell the 3 pack for $22.


----------

